# Do we have a plumbing issue?



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

In a corner of our home we are getting brown stains on the carpet and curtains.

I do not believe it is a plumbing issue since our pipes were removed from the slab to the attic two years ago.

The carpet does seem to have a dried out feel but we do not feel any dampness.

Will a flood damage company diagnose a problem like this or do they only do repairs? What type of company would be best to call?

Could this be a leak in the sewage line? I am almost certain sewage lines to not run past that area.

It is possible the curtain stain and carpet stain are unrelated. 

Attached are images.  Some forums members are unable to view the pictures.  It might work to right click with mouse and select "Open image in new tab".


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you aging or animals left unattended for extended periods?


----------



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Do you aging or animals left unattended for extended periods?



We do not.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2017)

I think you have to roll the carpet back and tape a square of plastic sheet to the floor to see if moisture is coming up.
Much water around the windows? Curtains can cause a problem as they allow the window to be cold and when warm moist are gets there. the moisture condenses on the window.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you have a photo of the exterior?


----------



## JoeD (Nov 27, 2017)

The photos are not showing up. All I see is a circle with a - in it.


----------



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

JoeD said:


> The photos are not showing up. All I see is a circle with a - in it.



Thank you for telling me.

Does this work?


Right click on photo.

Open image in new tab


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2017)

JoeD said:


> The photos are not showing up. All I see is a circle with a - in it.



It's a carpet with a few dark spots in one area. not far from the wall.
And a curtain with a few stains just below the bottom of the window.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2017)

No photo's of the exterior, yet.


----------



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

Here are photos of the exterior.  Not sure why they are rotated.  Better viewed by using mouse to right click and select open image in new tab.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2017)

The simple stuff first. Make sure downspout don't put water around the foundation.
Landscape wants to slope away from the house.
Mulch and gravel against the house will hold water and feed it to the foundation and raise the ground water level arounds and possibly under the house.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 27, 2017)

Now two of the first four show up but they are sideways.

It looks like some sort of spill to me that splashed on the curtains and fell on the carpet. It's two far from the wall to be a window leak. A wall or window leak would be right against the wall moving outwards.


----------



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

It is a mystery at this point.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks.

Could you supply a panoramic view showing the wall and window, as well?


----------



## JWblue (Nov 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Could you supply a panoramic view showing the wall and window, as well?



Sure.  Will post later.


----------

